# DB Bench Press - Am I a gym idiot ?



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I've not had any profesional excercise instruction or training and after reading a few comments regarding DB bench press I am interested to know what is the best and accepted way to "drop" the weight after a set.

Currently i just kind of let the weight slip by my side and hit the floor. My current DB Bench is 60 kgs for around 8-10 so its not like I'm sitting up and launching 20's across the floor.

Interested to know the consensus :thumbup1:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Once your lifting heavy its the only way mate IMO.

I just drop them beside me. If i was to try and place them down i would strain my shoulders. And i defo could not sit back up so just drop em!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I did wonder, I dont think I've ever seen anyone do it another way TBH.

If definetley couldn't sit up with that weight on my chest and if didn't release the weight I would pop a shoulder mg:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Just lift 10s and you will be grand


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Try to put them down gently, it pi$$es me off when you see someone through them


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I am definetley an idiot on shoulders then !!!!!

I have been doing 50 kgs DBs for about ten reps and cant help but chuck em when I'm done !!!!!

Nearly crushed someone the other day, he was sort of spotting his pal and just hanging around right by me with his hoody up and his back to me, my mate had to tell him to shift it :lol:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

If you're strong enough to lift them you're strong enough to put them down.

Even with heavy DP press, 50kg+ I still sit up & place them on my quads before lowering them to the floor. Same with shoulder press, following last rep, drop to quads, then lower to floor.

Of course, you need to have alpha legs to do this :lol:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

like this imo. not chuck, not place, just as respectfully as you can. if you can put them back onto your quads do it, but thats not gonna be easy. 2h3nch4u - shoulders imo is the easiest to put them down. I cant press 50's, only 42.5's but I still put them back ontop of my knees with ease. When I tried 45's I failed after 3-4reps and still got them down easily. lol @ crushing someone though. I always clear the area if im pressing at my max incase my shoulder falls back and I need to chuck them to save an injury.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

^ yeah that vid of chestbrah is pretty much how i put them down. just dont launch them and u wont look like a complete bellend.

tbh only people i see throwing them are people trying to lift way to heavy and need to be spotted from the first to last rep.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

When you have gone to fail its sometimes understandably hard to keep them, just let them down as soft as you possibly can.

Either control them to your legs or, place them down as in the vid.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i lower them to my sides before dumping them. makes a noise but they dont go flying they just hit the deck


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> i lower them to my sides before dumping them. makes a noise but they dont go flying they just hit the deck


Yep same here. It's reasonable without smashing your shoulders. I train to failure (albeit only with 40kg bells) so passing it down to my knees can be a struggle


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Natty.Solider said:


>


I find that perfectly acceptable. If there is nothing left in the tank then carefully letting them go to the side is not going to break them. Shoulders press they up there already so if you cant get them to your knee's and have to throw them then I do wonder if you should be pressing them to being with.

Here's an example how not to finish off a DB set and look like some stupid Zyzz wannabe!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

one of my m8s chucked them on his spotters toe other day lad had to be taken to hospital


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> like this imo. not chuck, not place, just as respectfully as you can. if you can put them back onto your quads do it, but thats not gonna be easy. 2h3nch4u - shoulders imo is the easiest to put them down. I cant press 50's, only 42.5's but I still put them back ontop of my knees with ease. When I tried 45's I failed after 3-4reps and still got them down easily. lol @ crushing someone though. I always clear the area if im pressing at my max incase my shoulder falls back and I need to chuck them to save an injury.


 That guy is like a guy in my gym, not big but can lift everything heavy, I think he's juicing his [email protected] off big style!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

don t u find it easy to cushion the dbs into ur thighs? i can always manage to do that cus u dont av to lift it just slowly cushion it, then again 32s diffrent to 60s LOL

just drop em if u want thats wat the mats r for


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I use my knees to get them up, I also put them on my knees when I am done, well upper quads.

I hate it when dudes toss the weights, this tells me you are going too heavy to handle the weight.

I have seen mirrors broken, dudes hurt, all avoidable.

Also the dumbbells that have the plates on them, I have seen those broken rendering the DB useless.

The half reps in the video's is rather comical too. :lol:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I use my knees to get them up, I also put them on my knees when I am done, well upper quads.
> 
> I hate it when dudes toss the weights, this tells me you are going too heavy to handle the weight.
> 
> ...


this, i always expect the db to break wen u toss em down, finishing by puttin dbs on ur thighs is the cooler and sexier way of doing things


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gorgeous_George said:


> this, i always expect the db to break wen u toss em down, finishing by puttin dbs on ur thighs is the cooler and sexier way of doing things


I have seen them do cartwheels away from the person and getting next to people 10 feet away.

I saw a guy doing seated military and he just threw the freaking things, they bounced off the wall.

So damn loud I actually told the management on him as it was just irritating me and distracting me.

I bet money if it was his equipment he would not do that, but then again he looked like one of those entitled people that the world revolves around him:lol:


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

Im on 30 kgs at the moment,I pick them up myself,bring them all the way down then push them back up myself,then put them on my thighs then onto the floor myself,,,,,I need to get some mates lol


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

I put mine down nice and controlled on Sunday...unfortunately my training partners weights were at the side of the bench and I crushed my hand.

Lucky it was out last set of flyes so was only holding 20kg, had been pressing the 55kg before hand and am pretty sure I would have lost my hand had it been those.

Fingers are purple but healing quickly.

Note: I continued the workout with minimal tears


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I use my knees to get them up, I also put them on my knees when I am done, well upper quads.
> 
> I hate it when dudes toss the weights, this tells me you are going too heavy to handle the weight.
> 
> ...


Yeah if you fail at the bottom it's hard to do much but let them go gently off to the side without over extending and perhaps putting unneeded force on joints or over extend muscle. But if they at the top of a bench press, on the knee's and in one motion you can go from laying down to standing up and ready to put them back.

Depends on the situation really and how far gone you are or were pushing it.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

People who like to drop weights and make the most noise at the gym like to think they are alpha male but everyone else is just thinking [email protected]


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

always to the knee and back in the correct place!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I chuck weights down in my gym all the time,however..it is MY Gym


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

No one needs to drop weight at all in the gym, anything up to 50's you should be handling on your own if your lifting properly. Thats the trouble most people don't lift properly and grab too much weight.

Lifting them on your own, do you sets on your own, set them down on your own.

When you can do this all yourself, you'll feel a great sense of achievement.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Practice makes perfect with controlling the weights and things, just keep practicing don't drop them


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Just don't grunt and the tense in the mirror if you drop them


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

well done on shoulder presson the 50s! im gonna go n hide in the corner now coz i can bearly shoulder press the 30s lol #feellikeabiggirlrightnow lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

TaintedSoul said:


> I find that perfectly acceptable. If there is nothing left in the tank then carefully letting them go to the side is not going to break them. Shoulders press they up there already so if you cant get them to your knee's and have to throw them then I do wonder if you should be pressing them to being with.
> 
> Here's an example how not to finish off a DB set and look like some stupid Zyzz wannabe!


This guy is a [email protected] A skinny [email protected] who's legs wont let his feet touch the ground when he is lying on a bench


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

half reps or not! he shows me up haha, i prob couldnt lift a 100kg db at all! i need more juice OBVIOUSLY


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I have seen them do cartwheels away from the person and getting next to people 10 feet away.
> 
> I saw a guy doing seated military and he just threw the freaking things, they bounced off the wall.
> 
> ...


You should of hacked him


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I was doing hammer curls a few weeks ago and a complete [email protected] let his DBs go and drop to the floor from his shoulder position, fcuking things bounced and landed a few centimetres away from my right foot!!

He was politely informed that had my foot been hurt, or if he does it again when I am close by I would b1tch slap him all over the gym! Complete lack of respect for other gym members and ofcourse the kit!

Personally, my view is if they are too heavy to put down, or atleast on your quads then you need a spotter. Go lighter and rep higher if you are on your own


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

jamster85 said:


> half reps or not! he shows me up haha, i prob couldnt lift a 100kg db at all! i need more juice OBVIOUSLY


Its not a 100k its 100lb = 45kg


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

ahhh cheers dave i feel alot better now haha


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I normally bring my knees up to the bottom of the dumbells. Then I push them onto my knees and use the weight to bring my body off the bench. Then you end up sitting on the bench with the dumbells on my knees. Then I re-rack. Job done. Even when I was lifting the 65kgs I used this technique. Use the same technique in reverse to start my set. Only problem I find when going heavy is the strain on my wrists when twisting the weights to get into position.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why on earth would he post a video of him doing db presses incorrectly? Fecking nugget! Half reps - no point sonny - just go home lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I was just going to say, like **** are they 100kg dumbbells, :lol:


----------

